# Pigpen Guessing Contest



## partspig

HO HO HO!!!! Or should it be OINK! OINK!! OINK!!! HAR!! It is that time of year for giving and having lots of fun! So let's have some fun with a little guessing contest. I know this has been done before, but it was a lot of fun, YES! And the best part is, it is free! Well almost! So here goes, I have a box of junk bodies, a rather large box, it measures 18 inches long by 9 inches wide by 7 inches deep! There is a photo of it below. I have counted all of those bodies that are in the box. You guys and gals get to guess how many there are in the box. One guess per day, please! First response with the correct number wins a prize! What should I give away? Hmmmmmm! how about a Parstpig Goodie box? I will post a picture of the box's content later. So it starts now.......... here's the photo! Have Fun!

Can't guess without a photo? WAAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Does this photo help you guess?


OK, OK, Here is the pic. I fixed PB's screw up!


----------



## partspig

Here is a photo of the prize pack that is up for grabs! Good Luck!

A JL F&F Mitsubishi Eclipse, 5 assorted JL bodies, 4 packs of JL Pullback Wheels, 2 packs of JL Front Tires, 2 packs of Phillips head body screws, 1 pack of JL XT guide flags.


OK, for the guy that guesses correctly and whines the most, I have come up with a bonus prize! I'll set you up with a date with the bEEEUTFUL lady below!! HO ! HO ! HO ! And good luck to all! 


Not really! Have a sense of humor will ya!!  Here's the real thing!


----------



## JordanZ870

427 :thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

451 !!!!!


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

500 DING DING DING we have a winner. LOL Thanks have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## hartracerman

103? I hope


----------



## 1976Cordoba

350 -- Thanks for the fun :wave:


----------



## hojoe

Aw shoot! I thought you were gonna say the box of bodies was the prize. 
Todays guess is 307. Nice goodie bag and thanks.
hojoe


----------



## roffutt

My Guess is 411.. 

Wife wants a guess... she says 627.


----------



## Dyno Dom

Thanks for the contest, my guess; # 396


----------



## 70ss

*288*


----------



## hefer

316 bodies


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet!!! Another contest!!! Today's guess is 675.


----------



## trackman

Guess 539


----------



## NTxSlotCars

188


----------



## old blue

214

Old Blue


----------



## Rcgirl1026

my guess is 263


----------



## fourmulap

Cool contest! My guess.. 447.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

247.
Thanks, Russell


----------



## ParkRNDL

167. what an awesome junk box. :wave:

--rick


----------



## clydeomite

My guess is 347
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## martybauer31

367!

Thanks!


----------



## 82whiskey

197?


----------



## rideinstile

hows about 260? I didn't see that one yet.


----------



## JordanZ870

413

We get the junk box too, yeah? 

I love these contests. :thumbsup:


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

501 have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

305???


----------



## partspig

No Winner Yet! Keep Trying!


----------



## 70ss

*265*


----------



## slotcarman12078

700 Weeee!! This is fun!!!


----------



## hojoe

Fridays guess is 308.
hojoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Friday, 187


----------



## CRC74Z/28

*Friday guess*

212:woohoo:


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

573 or so


----------



## Ryan Potter

partspig said:


> HO HO HO!!!! Or should it be OINK! OINK!! OINK!!! HAR!! It is that time of year for giving and having lots of fun! So let's have some fun with a little guessing contest. I know this has been done before, but it was a lot of fun, YES! And the best part is, it is free! Well almost! So here goes, I have a box of junk bodies, a rather large box, it measures 18 inches long by 9 inches wide by 7 inches deep! There is a photo of it below. I have counted all of those bodies that are in the box. You guys and gals get to guess how many there are in the box. One guess per day, please! First response with the correct number wins a prize! What should I give away? Hmmmmmm! how about a Parstpig Goodie box? I will post a picture of the box's content later. So it starts now.......... here's the photo! Have Fun!


my guess is 393


----------



## Hittman101

202


----------



## videojimmy

my guess is 317


----------



## win43

427 Woohoo Chevy Power!!!!!!!


----------



## coach61

227 thats my final offer.. ... for today.. thanks Dennis !


----------



## wheelszk

534 give or take.


----------



## 82whiskey

coach61 said:


> 227 thats my final offer.. ... for today.. thanks Dennis !


I'm with Coach. He's on a hot streak!


----------



## rodstrguy

183... but that is just a guess...


----------



## trackman

*My guess was 539 yesterday*

Guess today 540


----------



## Part Timer

368 giggity giggity!


----------



## partspig

Not yet guys!! Lots of good guesses though. Keep Trying!


----------



## old blue

225 Friday guess

Old Blue


----------



## txronharris

369 or so


----------



## Dyno Dom

I'll try # 353


----------



## SwamperGene

492


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

Friday, I am saying 289.
Thanks, Russell


----------



## hefer

217 ??????????????


----------



## Illinislotfan

my old paper route number, 254.


----------



## roffutt

How about 412?


----------



## Guidepin

525 Gk


----------



## trackman

Sat 541


----------



## old blue

Sat 232 Old Blue


----------



## hojoe

For Saturday I'm saying 309.
hojoe


----------



## jph49

Late arrival - 238

Patrick


----------



## SplitPoster

223! Thanks very much Dennis for the fun!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Today's guess is 676!!! Got it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

Let's see 189!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

287 today


----------



## 82whiskey

313 on this soon-to-be-snowing Saturday


----------



## JordanZ870

win43 said:


> 427 Woohoo Chevy Power!!!!!!!


And you thought it could be the right number after I tried it? c'mon. it was the FIRST guess! LOL

*464*

what a hoot, PP! Thank you!


----------



## coach61

todays guess.. 259 5 are pink lol


----------



## sethndaddy

286 ..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm thinking here...235 236 237 238 239 240 241 242 243 244 245 246 247 248 249 250 251 252 253 254 255 256 257 258 259 260 261 262 263 264 265 266 267 268 269 270 271 272 273 274 175 275 276 277 278 279 280 281 282 283 284 285 286 287...

Please disregard any incorrect numbers...RM


----------



## Part Timer

*Saturday Guess*

454 big block


----------



## 70ss

*295*


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

502 have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## 2.8powerranger

okay hmm 390


----------



## kiwidave

Ummmm 469?


----------



## CJ53

Ok,,, how about 651

CJ


----------



## Thomas Hint

247 for the win


----------



## SwamperGene

483.00


----------



## txronharris

376 today


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

588 or so


----------



## trackman

Today's guess 697


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

Sunday...447
Thanks, Russell


----------



## clydeomite

Sunday guess 318, Somebody's gotta love those doggie m0pars:tongue:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## 82whiskey

39... no wait, 43... no wait...


*391*, yeah, that's it.


----------



## JordanZ870

*435*


----------



## SwamperGene

...352...


----------



## Thomas Hint

289 nice motor..ford buffs


----------



## roffutt

Sunday guess, 413 for me. Wife says 653! 

Thanks.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

312???


----------



## win43

124 woohoo


----------



## partspig

No Winner Yet! Keep trying!


----------



## coach61

313 so there


----------



## CJ53

Today
850 
CJ


----------



## NTxSlotCars

287 me thinks


----------



## slotcarman12078

677 is today's guess!!! Am I getting warmer??


----------



## 70ss

*301*


----------



## Hittman101

mines 228


----------



## wheelz63

how about 333


----------



## SplitPoster

229 is my guess today!


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

503 Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## old blue

221 for me.

OB


----------



## hojoe

Sunday's guess is 310.
hojoe


----------



## partspig

No Winner Yet! Keep up the good guesses guys!


----------



## coach61

we need a clue....everyone agree?


----------



## sethndaddy

113....


----------



## slotcarman12078

While I should bit my tongue :tongue: I will say this much. Look at the dimensions of the box, and count the top layer..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

585. How about sending me that yellow 55, then make my guess 584??? RM


----------



## bobhch

393

Bob...this is just like the Energizer Bunny...zilla


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

600 counting that yellow 55.


----------



## Dyno Dom

#619 for today


----------



## hefer

817 ???


----------



## HadaSlot

There can't be more than 326 bodies in that box.


----------



## Illinislotfan

405???


----------



## Guidepin

winner is 590


----------



## Hittman101

humm 175


----------



## 82whiskey

Crystal ball says 509


----------



## clydeomite

314 for Monday. I don't like Mondays. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## trackman

Monday 537


----------



## sethndaddy

227 guys


----------



## SwamperGene

422 for today


----------



## Thomas Hint

396 my first motor


----------



## roffutt

Monday's Guess.. 414.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Today's guess is 678!!!


----------



## txronharris

you're all wrong. it's 437


----------



## hojoe

Monday's guess is 311.
hojoe


----------



## 70ss

*401*


----------



## Dyno Dom

How about a nice little smallblock......... #327 ?


----------



## JordanZ870

*476*


----------



## Part Timer

Big Big Block - 572


----------



## HadaSlot

12/7/2009 I will say 271


----------



## partspig

Sorry no correct guess yet!!!


----------



## CJ53

geez... 750
CJ


----------



## old blue

239 for me


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

Monday it looks like 490.
Thanks, Russell


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

504 Having Fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## kiwidave

444????


----------



## hefer

788 ???


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

625 <>


----------



## Thomas Hint

386 for me


----------



## Guidepin

730 :freak:


----------



## coach61

313 how about a clue? ya bully


----------



## shocker36

289 Good


----------



## Hittman101

let see 155


----------



## 82whiskey

Giddy up giddy up giddy up 409


----------



## trackman

Tuesday 542


----------



## trackman

coach61 said:


> 313 how about a clue? ya bully





82whiskey said:


> 313 on this soon-to-be-snowing Saturday





coach61 said:


> 313 so there


Here's a couple of clues , don't guess a number that has already been guessed by another and by you twice ,

Maybe try a different number,,,

LOL


----------



## SwamperGene

...423...


----------



## Part Timer

293 and 1/2?


----------



## roffutt

Tuesday guess 415?


----------



## slotcarman12078

*What a great guess!!!*

Today's guess is......699 Woo hoo!!!! I did it!!! :tongue:


----------



## sethndaddy

584 thats got to be it


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

650 little projects


----------



## hojoe

Tuesday's guess is 315.
hojoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars

or, 375


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

505 today only. LOL Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## partspig

Sorry, no correct guess yet!


----------



## JordanZ870

*461*


----------



## 70ss

*360*


----------



## bobhch

*I feel like guessing, guessing...guess the night awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!*

394

You give me that funny kinda feeling...gonna guess the night awaaaaaaaaaaaay.....(almost feel like Dancing, Dancing....aaaaaaaaaaaah!) 


Bob...you make me feel like guessing, gonna guess the night away...zilla


----------



## Dyno Dom

Today's #487**


----------



## HadaSlot

12/8/09 I say 331


----------



## hefer

777 ???


----------



## clydeomite

clyde-0-Mite Tuesday guess 332


----------



## coach61

377 highway I travel way too much..


----------



## JoePasta

I am a newbee here so lets try 789


----------



## 82whiskey

419, has anyone been close? Warm? Cold?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

376 today


----------



## trackman

Today 12/9/09 626


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

501, Russell.


----------



## SwamperGene

428 SCJ :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Today's guess is....706


----------



## Thomas Hint

404 for today


----------



## hojoe

Wednesday's guess is 319.
hojoe


----------



## clydeomite

Wed. Guess 321
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Guidepin

This is the one 800 GK


----------



## TK Solver

This is a devil of a puzzle.... so 666 is my guess for the day.


----------



## 70ss

*361*


----------



## Dyno Dom

*** # 383 *** For today!


----------



## Part Timer

365 1/2


----------



## roffutt

Wednesday's Guess 416?


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

506 Have Fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## fordcowboy

355 in the box


----------



## hefer

636 ???


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

575<>


----------



## coach61

400 even I dare ya to say I am wrong


----------



## Guidepin

Let's see now? 900 Ya that's it. GK


----------



## Thomas Hint

397 is the right answer


----------



## NTxSlotCars

actually, 383 is closer


----------



## clydeomite

Thur guess 340.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Bill Hall

Where'd the pix go?


----------



## trackman

12/10/09 543


----------



## 82whiskey

700!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SwamperGene

421 today


----------



## wheelszk

429 takes it


----------



## TK Solver

I'll try 588 today.


----------



## hojoe

Thursday's guess is 320.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078

Today's great guess is........704


----------



## shintastrife

there is not pics. how can i guess with no pics.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

507 Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## partspig

No Winner yet! and if you want to know where the photo is ASK PHOTO BUCKET. They just changed a whole bunch of stuff. If ya can't guess a number without a pic, well .................NO WHINNING ALLOWED ON THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 70ss

*359*


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

477 is my guess.


----------



## hefer

517 ???


----------



## bobhch

1,022


----------



## kiwidave

552?????


----------



## roffutt

Thursday's Guess, 417.


----------



## Dyno Dom

****479****


----------



## Guidepin

705 Gk


----------



## Hittman101

humm 221


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

595<>


----------



## clydeomite

Let's try 351 one of my favorite ford engines. for Friday
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## trackman

12/11/09 544


----------



## SwamperGene

425 today's guess


----------



## 82whiskey

696.................


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

432 for today


----------



## Thomas Hint

410 is the real guess


----------



## fordcowboy

429 for me today


----------



## slotcarman12078

Today's guess is.......694


----------



## TK Solver

*543*


----------



## roffutt

Friday's Guess, 418


----------



## raypunzel

*and the answer is.....*

my guess....329
ray


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

508 Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## 70ss

*302*


----------



## bobhch

1,125


----------



## hojoe

Thursday's guess, my personal favorite 420.
hojoe


----------



## Baggy

444 that's my guess


----------



## Illinislotfan

382??


----------



## partspig

No correct guess yet!


----------



## Dyno Dom

For Friday......# 499


----------



## hefer

383 ???


----------



## Guidepin

For SAT. 495 ?????


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

610 < >


----------



## Thomas Hint

381 is the correct one today


----------



## clydeomite

SAt guess 322.????
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Baggy

(446)


----------



## trackman

Sat 545


----------



## txronharris

368 for sat


----------



## wheelszk

today 424


----------



## 82whiskey

A cold 720 today.


----------



## 70ss

*303*


----------



## slotcarman12078

Today's guess is***645***


----------



## SwamperGene

431 this time


----------



## Illinislotfan

Exactly 389!


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

530 for today


----------



## hojoe

Saturday's guess is 323.
hojoe


----------



## TK Solver

*587*


----------



## partspig

NOT YET!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

604??? Rm


----------



## bobhch

857 is this right?


----------



## kiwidave

411?????


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

510 Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## SplitPoster

Oh man, I check back in and nobody has won, but it's narrowed down to some number between 120 and 1200! 

my guess this weekend is 491. 

"One man's junk box is another man's lineup of shelf queens"


----------



## Pomfish

282
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## roffutt

Saturday's Guess is 410.


----------



## Dyno Dom

Saturday--*** # 513 ***


----------



## hefer

641 ???


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

OH! i get it (how many is in the box?) ALL OF THEM, THERE ALL IN THE BOX!
about 560 of them


----------



## Guidepin

?????? 655 ??????  Gk


----------



## clydeomite

Sunday guess 327.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## SwamperGene

426 ??


----------



## Thomas Hint

586 is the winner for today


----------



## 82whiskey

Seven hundred eleven!


----------



## trackman

Sun., 546


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

lets try 490


----------



## Baggy

(889)


----------



## TK Solver

*585*


----------



## Pomfish

262
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

Lets try there is 0 (zero) in the box. LOL Have fun! Greg :wave:


----------



## wheelszk

lets try,500


----------



## slotcarman12078

*OK.. This has to be it!!!*

After weeks of scientific tests, calculations, checking and rechecking data, closed door tests using actual slot car bodies with various types of cardboard boxes performed by 15 top notch NASA rocket scientists and 4 Nobel Prize winners, it has been determined the correct answer for this game is:


***623***

Geez I hope they were right!!! I'd hate to hurt their fragile egos!!!


----------



## SplitPoster

Hmmm, you go with Nobel prize winners, I'll check my horoscope. It says 511!


----------



## Hittman101

let see 121


----------



## Illinislotfan

Slotcarmans experts having been fudging the data. After hacking into their email accounts, I have discovered the correct answer is 403.


----------



## bobhch

858 For Today...


----------



## roffutt

Sunday's Guess 421.


----------



## partspig

NOT YET FELLAS!!!


----------



## 70ss

*304*


----------



## fordcowboy

666 lol oh man


----------



## hojoe

Sunday's guess is 324.
hojoe


----------



## hefer

She's real fine, my 409


----------



## Dyno Dom

Sunday's # is 576.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

640 <>


----------



## txronharris

239 and that's my final offer.


----------



## sethndaddy

634...


----------



## 82whiskey

701 for Monday


----------



## clydeomite

I'll do half of Cowboy's guess. 333
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## trackman

mon. 547


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

Monday...420


----------



## hartracerman

251 for today


----------



## Thomas Hint

589 for for Monday


----------



## SwamperGene

440 

wow gettin' near 300 guesses


----------



## Baggy

(687)


----------



## sethndaddy

552,,,,,


----------



## TK Solver

*584*


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

My turn 512. Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## wheelszk

153...................


----------



## slotcarman12078

Today's guess is***652***


----------



## NTxSlotCars

441??????


----------



## hojoe

Monday's guess is 324.
hojoe


----------



## 70ss

*306*


----------



## roffutt

Monday's Guess 408


----------



## Guidepin

698 :wave:


----------



## Dyno Dom

# 518 for Monday!


----------



## txronharris

408 today


----------



## partspig

Well Fellas, there have been some really close ones, but they only count when you play horseshoes or hand grenades! NOT YET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hefer

326 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## Hittman101

humm 166


----------



## Thomas Hint

591 for today


----------



## bobhch

549 sounds good to me!


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

601<>


----------



## injectorman

oops I forgot it was HO HO HO! Ill try again.


----------



## injectorman

210 pretty pwease


----------



## Baggy

(717)


----------



## 82whiskey

It's definitely 710! 

I think, maybe, well almost...


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

512 today


----------



## trackman

Tues. 548


----------



## SwamperGene

Tuesday's guess 430


----------



## clydeomite

my tuesday guess is 335.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

513 Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## TK Solver

*583*


----------



## sethndaddy

is anyone even close? how about a "it's between 400-500"

380 for today, can't post without a guess


----------



## hojoe

Tuesday's guess is 325.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078

Today's guess is***654***


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Has 555 been guessed??? Please look and see...RM


----------



## wheelszk

666:devil:


----------



## 82whiskey

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Has 555 been guessed??? Please look and see...RM


Not yet!


----------



## partspig

Well like they said on that infamous TV cereal commercial "NUTT 'N' HONEY" !!!!!


----------



## roffutt

Tuesday's guess 407


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

82whiskey said:


> Not yet!


Thanks...RM


----------



## 70ss

*300*


----------



## Dyno Dom

*** # 436 *** For Tuesday!


----------



## Guidepin

HOW ABOUT 635 :freak::freak::freak::freak::freak::freak:


----------



## bobhch

550 and that is it..............right?


----------



## hefer

ZERO...you dumped them out to count them and didn't put them back in?


----------



## txronharris

437 for today


----------



## 82whiskey

Is it 710?


----------



## Baggy

You can only stack 526 pancakes in a dog house. I know this because cats are black and peas are green. So the correct number has to be 526.:thumbsup:


----------



## trackman

Wednesday551


----------



## 82whiskey

Baggy said:


> You can only stack 526 pancakes in a dog house. I know this because cats are black and peas are green. So the correct number has to be 526.:thumbsup:


ROFL...:roll:


----------



## SwamperGene

384 should do it


----------



## clydeomite

wed. guess is 337
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078

Today's guess is***695***


----------



## Thomas Hint

592 for today


----------



## roffutt

Wednesday's guess, 406.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

514 I win right. Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Pour about 10 bottles of Testors 3502 on top, my guess will be 1...may take a day or 2...RM
P.S. 557 if you don't use the glue


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

503 for today.


----------



## win43

315 woohoo


----------



## hojoe

Wenesday's guess is 328.
hojoe


----------



## Hittman101

let see 126


----------



## Illinislotfan

387 today???


----------



## TK Solver

*582*


----------



## Dyno Dom

Wednesday.....# 536


----------



## partspig

Nothing Yet!!!!! OK here is the first HINT! HINT! HINT! The number is between 100 and 1,000.


----------



## sethndaddy

333...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks for the clue Dennis!! We never would have guessed!! :lol:


----------



## JasonZ

398...


----------



## 70ss

*299*


----------



## raypunzel

*what about..*

327.345


----------



## Guidepin

:wave: nice clue Dennis . 697 :wave:


----------



## hefer

283 ???


----------



## slotnewbie69

my guess is 223


----------



## Guidepin

693 :freak::wave: GK


----------



## Thomas Hint

593 for today


----------



## clydeomite

Thur guess 354. this is fun, I think. I need more aspirin.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## PT737

Thursday - 211


----------



## Baggy

(450)


----------



## 82whiskey

656...


----------



## trackman

thursday 535


----------



## SwamperGene

567 is between 100 and 1000


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

630<>


----------



## txronharris

328 today


----------



## TK Solver

*581*


----------



## win43

489 maybe


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Today's guess is....*

624

:thumbsup::tongue::dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

407 today


----------



## TK Solver

*Guess Density Plot*

For your viewing and guessing pleasure...

I only included guesses between 300 and 800 in this plot. 235 of those 500 values have been guessed so far.


----------



## hojoe

Thursday's guess is 330.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hahahahahaha TK!!! I took a printout of that "barcode" to my local Walmart and "checked my price!! It says the total cars in the box is $2,737.95!!!! :lol:


----------



## TK Solver

LOL! Here's a different view...


----------



## JasonZ

638...


----------



## 70ss

*298*


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

515 gotta be a winner. LOL Have fun! Greg :wave:


----------



## Dyno Dom

No. for Thursday.....***622***


----------



## partspig

OK Guys. 
We Have a Winner! Congratulations to the winner! See post #357, pg. 24. Nice going Guide Pin, you troublemaker!  You would guess it after I gave a hint! HA!! For those not wanting to go look, the magic number is 697! PM me your address and I'll get the goodies on the way. Oh yeah, that hot chick's phone number will be in the box with the goodies, see page 1.


----------



## Dyno Dom

Thanks for the contest!  Congratulations Guide Pin!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

WTG giudepin!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TK Solver

slotcarman was in the vicinity from the start... very impressive.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

Congrats Guide Pin. your the winner, SPEECH,SPEECH,SPEECH


----------



## Guidepin

*Thank You Thank You I Thank Slotcarman*

I added up the cars one kinda could see witch was about 80 ish x 8 deep witch totals at 640 ish. I noticed where SLOTCARMAN was at and started guessing numbers in that area. This of course was after a few days into the game. Had to cross off numbers as they were guessed. That was great Dennis. Where else can you get so much valuable information ,and look at great pics AND have this much fun too? MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL you to Dennis. :hat::thumbsup::wave: GK


----------



## slotnewbie69

wtg guidpin!way over my guess...


----------



## 82whiskey

Way to go GP and thanks for all the fun PP!


----------



## Baggy

Good job Guidepin congrats:thumbsup: Thanks for the contest Partspig


----------



## Thomas Hint

congrats!


----------



## win43

congrats!!!! guidepin


----------



## NTxSlotCars

today is 697


----------



## JasonZ

Congrats on the win.


----------



## trackman

NTxSlotCars said:


> today is 697





trackman said:


> Today's guess 697


I guessed that one over a week ago, I mean gosh man what makes you think it's going to be the right one today?


----------



## partspig

My mistake, I missed that one. Looks like you will get a package too! Send me your snail mail addy and I'll get it on the way! Dennis - Partspig


----------



## trackman

partspig said:


> My mistake, I missed that one. Looks like you will get a package too! Send me your snail mail addy and I'll get it on the way! Dennis - Partspig


Parts pig , you have PM....


----------



## partspig

Got it trackman!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I meant to guess that number, really!!! Congrats to you guys!!! RM


----------



## 70ss

Congrats Guidepin.


----------

